# Bout time



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I finally ordered the rest of my powder paint and 2 CSI fluid beds this week. I am planning on using them for my walleye baits and spoons. I should also have the funds to start up full scale production by the end of the month. I'm sure some of you remember the John L's and Big John's walleye baits from the 80's and 90's, well I talked with him and his wife a few weeks back and they gave us the design for the bait. They said they just wanted to see them back out there.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hope you post some pictures and details.

I'd like to know more about building and painting spoons with whatever methods you use.

I'll be spending some time on Erie chasing walleye in the early season and I'd like to know more about which spoons and which colors might be productive.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got a call and everything is on it's way. Should have it by Thursday.


----------

